# Sigma 12 24 f4 art, any experience paired with the R5?



## XtcG (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I have the sigma 12 24 f4.5 to 5.6 mark ii ef mount which works with R5 for autofocus but not in camera IBIS. Appears to be making small erratic movements. It's fine if turn IBIS off.
Given used often indoors, would be great if can get IBIS to work. Any ideas? (Appreciate sigma indicates likely to be issues.)

Alternatively has anyone tried the newer sigma 12 24 f4 art on the R5? Does it work well with IBIS? Also wondered if they have tried the canon ef rf adapter with nd filter with this lens?


----------

